# 4u2  ISO oil



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 12, 2012)

Hello friends..we are finally finished with the outdoor harvest:yay:  what we did was use a few trimmers and a shot glass with 99%iso...when the trimers got ickysticky  we soaked them in the ISO..then rotated them out...I would scrape what was on the trimers into the shot of ISO...when finished trimming for the day I poured the shot into a bowl lined with parchmant paper...and sat inside kitchen cubard untill it was a thick black tar..I also made a bucnh of dry ice keif and cleaned the gear and is now in same oil mix,,,evaping


yall think we can place the parchmant paper in the freezer like we do Bubble hash and it snap off like frozen caramel:hubba:

take care and be safe


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Dec 12, 2012)

just popping in to say hi :ciao: & share one of these :bong:


----------



## dekgib (Dec 12, 2012)

Wow im impressed never thought to try that


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 14, 2013)

:bong:   this stuff is tastey


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 14, 2013)

learn me something 4u---how do you not taste iso in the oil---how does the iso filter out thru parchment paper for the sizzor hash

i was thinking of using vodka in a glass during the trim sessions for the sizzor cleaning then just running it thru a coffee filter for infused vodka---whatever gets left in the filter has been my concern---try to figure out how to get the hash back without the taste of vodka


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 15, 2013)

this was made from the trimmers...and after the ISO evaps  the thick sludge was in freezer and come off parchment paper easy...than into vials:aok:..Dont know how good Everclear cleans tools and the price???..ISO is cheap..Thanks for the input

:48:


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Mar 15, 2013)

I do the same thing, with moonshine as the solvent.  It evaporates much faster than ISO.  But it is about $5.00 a quart, if you make your own, like I do.  

Homie


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 15, 2013)

HomieDaGrower said:
			
		

> I do the same thing, with moonshine as the solvent. It evaporates much faster than ISO. But it is about $5.00 a quart, if you make your own, like I do.
> 
> Homie


 
Yes,,I would like a Quart of Mooshine sent to BR549 Weedhopper Texas.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 9, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Yes,,I would like a Quart of Mooshine sent to BR549 Weedhopper Texas.



:rofl:


----------

